#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-04-14
<pitti> hello
<mdeslaur> \o
<mdeslaur> hrm
 * slangasek waves
<infinity> \o/
<slangasek> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-03-31-16.02.html says kees is chair?
<slangasek> else mdeslaur
 * stgraber waves
<slangasek> kees: are you chairing? :)
 * mdeslaur waits a minute for kees
<mdeslaur> ok, looks like kees is a no-show again
<mdeslaur> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 14 16:09:24 2015 UTC.  The chair is mdeslaur. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mdeslaur> [topic] Apologies
<mdeslaur> nobody
<mdeslaur> [topic] Action review
<mdeslaur> nothing
<mdeslaur> [topic] Mailing list archive
<mdeslaur> so it looks like we've responded on-list to MAAS
<mdeslaur> whoops
<mdeslaur> to docker
<mdeslaur> does anyone have anything else they'd like to say about the new docker proposal?
<pitti> +1 on that, LGTM now
<pitti> the previous per-series packaging was scary, but that's gone now
<mdeslaur> yeah, +1 from me as well.
<pitti> caribou: *prod*
<caribou> yes, just want to have TB's opinion on an MRE for sosreport
<caribou> it is a fast moving project with many new inclusions
<caribou> and not possible to adhere to SRU rules when adding new plugins
<infinity> caribou: That description is exactly the opposite of what MREs are (usuaully) for.
<pitti> what does that do, roughly?
<caribou> so I think that it would be beneficial to have the current upstream version on Ubuntu for all stable rel
<caribou> collect configuration & logs on running systems for offline analtysis
<pitti> i. e. a program which shows and manually sends data, or automatic in the background, etc?
<mdeslaur> it seems to be pretty self-contained and nothing seems to depend on it, so at least there's that
<caribou> for instance, a new plugin was added for cloud-init which will not be available to any of the stable release
<caribou> since it is not part of any stable release and will only make it to "W"
<pitti> it sends it to a location you configure, or to canoincal?
<caribou> so the possibility to have the same 'recent' version on stable release would be a bonus
<slangasek> manual
<pitti> i. e. with SRUs is there a chance that we'd suddenly leak private data which it didn't before on that release?
<caribou> infinity: I was told  that MRE would be a solution for that
<slangasek> it's not really an MRE
<caribou> pitti: manual
<slangasek> but that's a nomenclature question
<pitti> TBH I think I need some more details of what that does, how new versions impact stable releases, etc.
<slangasek> conceptually, as a tool that's used by support to gather information from a customer's system, I think it makes sense to allow it to be updated
<slangasek> because the extent of the interface from the user is "run this command, get results back from the Canonical support team"
<caribou> pitti: there is confidential data scrubbing built in, but there is always a chance of bugs around this
<pitti> caribou: if that's manual configurations, how do me make sure that newer upstream releases work with older configs, and don't suddenly drop config options/information that's sent, or change their format?
<slangasek> so it seems analogous to me to other exceptions we've made for software where the server interface has changed
<slangasek> just that in this case the "server interface" is the support team
<caribou> pitti: but this would affect the dev release in the same way
<pitti> ah, so it does send data to Caonical, not to the admin's servers
<caribou> pitti: the tool doesn't send anything
<caribou> pitti: it produces a tarball to be uploaded "somewhere" by the user
<pitti> ah, ok
<caribou> pitti: the only output is a tarball in /tmlp
<caribou> s/tmlp/tmp
<infinity> I'm not against it conceptually.
<pitti> so it's intended for e. g. the Canoincal support team, so it's ok if the format/content changes?
<infinity> As Martin says, though, are there config files, is migration guaranteed to be sane, etc?
<pitti> yeah, I'm mostly interested in what this does structurally, and what's the worst thing that can happen
<pitti> .. if a new upstream version changes format or drops files, etc.
<caribou> pitti: worst thing is that some collection would be missing (which is the case in the current situation)
<mdeslaur> perhaps we could better decide if you sent an email to the list with a description of what the tool does, who uses it, what config is uses, what it produces, and the types of changes that have happened in the past?
<caribou> pitti: this is the current situation with SRU
<caribou> mdeslaur: that was my intent, but I wanted a first feeling for it
<caribou> mdeslaur: no point in formally proposing it if the first reaction is totally negative
<pitti> I'm generally not opposed to SRU exceptions as long as they are done in a safe and sane way
<mdeslaur> I'm open to the idea, I think this type of tool is something that is definitely worth considering for an exception
<caribou> pitti: I think that regression issues would be restricted to the output content
<pitti> ^ agreed; I woudl just like to understand what exactly it is and what the impact is :)
<pitti> caribou: right, understood
<caribou> mdeslaur: pitti: Fine, I will send an email with all the details requested
<pitti> caribou: so I'm trying to find out whether that would break automatic evaluation of the content
<mdeslaur> caribou: ok, I think we're all open to the idea, and we'll await your post
<caribou> thanks to the TB, this will help in writing the email
<caribou> this is all I had
<pitti> caribou: thanks
<mdeslaur> thanks caribou
<mdeslaur> doesn't look like there was anything else to discuss on the list
<mdeslaur> [topic] Community bugs
<mdeslaur> None
<mdeslaur> [topic] Next chair
<mdeslaur> looks like it's pitti?
<infinity> or kees. :P
<pitti> ack
<slangasek> ;)
<mdeslaur> ok, so kees if he's still alive, then pitti
<infinity> Yes, that.
<mdeslaur> Does anyone have anything else they would like to discuss?
<pitti> nothing from me
<slangasek> not I
<mdeslaur> ok, that's it for today folks
<mdeslaur> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 14 16:26:43 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-04-14-16.09.moin.txt
<stgraber> thanks!
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<caribou> thanks!
<pitti> cheers
<slangasek> thanks!
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-04-19
<Wimpress> ahoneybun: You should be here ;-)
<ahoneybun> Be where? I'm in both.
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-04-20
<rert5> hi
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-04-22
<Rewer43> #startmeeting Channel is under maintenance.
<Rewer43> #startmeeting Channel is under maintenance.
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Apr 22 01:19:53 2018 UTC.  The chair is Rewer43. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<meetingology> Rewer43: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<Rewer43> #startmeeting Channel under maintenance.
<meetingology> Rewer43: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<tsimonq2> O_o
